# This question should be a first - wheelbarrows wheels



## TonyL (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi Folks:

I bought a Costco wheelbarrow several year ago; still works great, but has an irreparable flat. 

I learned that after buying a replacement from HD with a 5/8" or 3/4" bore/axel that mine has 1"  axel hardware...so  need a wheel with a 1"inch bore. All that I have found so far, claim to be universal, but not in same universe as the Costco one. I Googled and searched everywhere and using different search criteria, but no luck.  Grainger, Hartfield, TractorSupply and all of the big box stores did have it. It doesn't have lugs. It's a 15.5/16 inch diameter tire that sits on a 9" rim and about 4 inches wide.

If you come across one or know where to find one, please let me know. 

Thanks!


----------



## TonyW (Aug 14, 2016)

I had similar problems, with both my wheel barrow and my sack barrow. Assuming that your tyre is a pneumatic, instead of getting whole new wheels I bought inner tubes from my local car trailer shop. The last one I bought was a 10" x 4" for instance.

TonyW


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Aug 14, 2016)

TonyW said:


> I had similar problems, with both my wheel barrow and my sack barrow. Assuming that your tyre is a pneumatic, instead of getting whole new wheels I bought inner tubes from my local car trailer shop. The last one I bought was a 10" x 4" for instance.
> 
> TonyW


+1 for Tony's solution.  I have an old craftsman mower that I bought new in 1973.  The tires on it were tubeless and needless to say, will not hold air now.  Over the past 2-3 years I have converted them all to inner tubes and now the problem is solved.  BTW I only use it as a yard tractor these days pulling a tilt trailer behind it so that I don't have to use my vintage 1970s wheelbarrow that has a "flat" tire.


----------



## Monty (Aug 14, 2016)

Change the axle out to fit the new wheel.


----------



## KenV (Aug 14, 2016)

Tony

Have you heard of slime.  Green goop that goes into tubes to stop leaks.  Very popular in Tucson with all the cactus thorns.  One can buy bike tubes pre slimed.

Short of rips in the tire casing fixes leaks


----------



## KenV (Aug 14, 2016)

Tony 

Hardware store here has bushings that will fit over smaller shaft to match hole in mounting hardware.  E.g. 5/8 inside and 1 inch outside.  Some straight tube, and some flanged.  Usually bronze but sometimes steel.

Washers as spacers as needed.  Usually lasts 5-10 years


----------



## Monty (Aug 14, 2016)

KenV said:


> Tony
> 
> Hardware store here has bushings that will fit over smaller shaft to match hole in mounting hardware.  E.g. 5/8 inside and 1 inch outside.  Some straight tube, and some flanged.  Usually bronze but sometimes steel.
> 
> Washers as spacers as needed.  Usually lasts 5-10 years


Ken, If I read the original post correctly, he has a 1" shaft and the new wheel is 5/8" or 3/4" so a bushing would not work in this case.


----------



## sbwertz (Aug 14, 2016)

You might want to do what I did after replacing wheelbarrow tires several times.  I bought wheels with solid rubber tires.  I have 2 two-wheel wheelbarrows and both of them now have solid tires.  One of them came as a two-wheeler, the other one I just replaced the short axle on the wheelbarrow with a long one and mounted two tires on the outside of the frame to make it into a two wheeler.  At the time, I had horses....BIG horses...Belgian Heavy Draft, so I needed two wheelbarrows...one for stall cleaning, one for feed.  I just don't have the upper body strength any more to keep a heavy one-wheel upright.  It's a bummer to have to shovel all that "stuff" up twice after it gets away from me and tips over.


----------



## Lucky2 (Aug 14, 2016)

Tony, buy an axel to fit the new wheel, then, if needed use a piece of pipe to go over the new axel to make it fit the holders.
Len


----------



## TonyL (Aug 14, 2016)

Thanks all.

Here is what I did before the post, I should have mentioned that the tube is beyond repair. I do have a slime-like product, but would wouldn't worked given the size of the tear.

I also hunted around for the hardware to replace metal straps used to use hold the 1" axel so that I can buy a new axel (with the use of reducer bushings) - "no dice" on that either.

I brought home the flat-free solid tire that HD and Lowes sells for obvious reasons and it accommodates 5/8 to 3/4" axel/bore. - so that went back.

While returning it, I had an inner tube in my hand, but wasn't sure that it was going to fit, so put down. (or "put it up" as I understand they say in GA  ).

Which brings me to you guys. Ah yeah, I spent 90 minutes searching the Internet too.  I may give the tube a shot - or try harder to get the hardware to reduce the hardware to accommodate 5/8 (which looks like the standard) or 3/4". 

Thanks again folks and enjoy the rest of Sunday evening!


----------



## Smitty37 (Aug 14, 2016)

TonyL said:


> Hi Folks:
> 
> I bought a Costco wheelbarrow several year ago; still works great, but has an irreparable flat.
> 
> ...


I think I'd go for replacing the axle Tony


----------



## TonyL (Aug 14, 2016)

Thank you Smitty that is the way that I am going to go.


----------



## tomtedesco (Aug 15, 2016)

With your skills and knowledge, turn a wooden one.


----------



## BKelley (Aug 15, 2016)

Hi Tony,

If you had a metal lathe you could make a new axel to fit wheel.  Haven't heard from you in a while so thought I'd bug you a little.

Ben


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Aug 15, 2016)

Tractor supply has a replacement wheel that is solid rubber...


----------



## KenV (Aug 15, 2016)

Monty said:


> KenV said:
> 
> 
> > Tony
> ...



But if one was to junk the 1 inch shaft and acquire one that fits the tire, the bushings fit the holes in the frame where the old axle went.  

Washers are shims to adapt widths 

Not at all elegant, but a good farmstead fix


----------



## wouldentu2? (Aug 15, 2016)

If you had a lathe you could turn a wheel assembly out of wood !


----------



## Terredax (Aug 15, 2016)

Here you go... Pneumatic Replacement Tire, 16 in. - For Life Out Here


----------



## bmachin (Aug 16, 2016)

Some tire stores have the capability of filling the tire with foam.  Makes it really heavy, but guaranteed never to go flat again.

FWIW
Bill


----------



## TonyL (Aug 16, 2016)

Thank you all!

Ben...you are never bugging me. I'm just busy with work during day. Looking forward to see you and the Mrs. 

I put the metal lathe idea to rest for a while after talking to my family members three of whom are machinists. 

My first choice is to find the hardware to reduce the axel...otherwise I will take a ride to TSC.

Thanks again folks.  I always learn much more from you all them simply the answer to my question.


----------



## Herb G (Aug 17, 2016)

Tony, I'd go to TSC for the wheel Terredax linked to. Might as well just replace it.
It's far cheaper in the long run.


----------



## TonyL (Aug 17, 2016)

Going to go tonight and pick it up. The first pneumatic one lasted closed to 3 years. I hardly use a wheelbarrow. Funny, is that I check their site prior to writing this thread and again this morning and I still can't find the wheel. If it wasn't for Terredax, I would not have found it.

Have a great one folks!


----------



## Chuck Key (Aug 17, 2016)

Here is hoping you can keep that wheelbarrow under the wheel specs: Maximum Load Capacity: 660 lb. @ 10 MPH


----------



## Herb G (Aug 17, 2016)

Chuck Key said:


> Here is hoping you can keep that wheelbarrow under the wheel specs: Maximum Load Capacity: 660 lb. @ 10 MPH


How did you know that Tony liked to load up his wheel barrow with 700 lbs. & run around his yard at 12 mph?
I think it's his cardio routine. :wink:


----------



## steamshovel (Aug 17, 2016)

I went to HF and they helped me. I replaced my tires on my hand truck (hard rubber) to air tires. They have over ten years and still going strong. If your tires are in good shape put tubes in as mentioned. They will work fine.

Preston


----------



## TonyL (Aug 17, 2016)

My cardio routine is walking up my driveway from the mailbox. It's a good 90 feet .
Visited two TSC, neither had it despite indicating in-stock on their website. Something will come-up; I am sure.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Aug 17, 2016)

steamshovel said:


> I went to HF and they helped me. I replaced my tires on my hand truck (hard rubber) to air tires. They have over ten years and still going strong. If your tires are in good shape put tubes in as mentioned. They will work fine.
> 
> Preston



My hand truck came with pneumatic tires... I've had it nearly 40 years and still has original tires... it sits in my garage storage most of the time, only use it occasionally... one of the tires was almost flat when I needed it today.  It needs a new axle since the one on it is bent and one wheel wobbles because of it.


----------



## Herb G (Aug 18, 2016)

TonyL said:


> Visited two TSC, neither had it despite indicating in-stock on their website. Something will come-up; I am sure.



I'd order it online if you can. Conversely, if you decide to go with a smaller axle wheel, I have some 5/8" steel rod stock here.
If you give me a length, I'll slice off a hunk & mail it to you.

I got some nice wheels/tires at HF for $10 each awhile back.
I never built the cart I was going to though.


----------



## TonyL (Aug 18, 2016)

Thank you Herb.  I am just going to order it.


----------

